# What’s Your Black Friday Score?



## Tom Smart (Nov 29, 2019)

I sprung for _both_ the 3/8” and 1/2” Henry Taylor Spindle Gouges at CSUSA. 

25% off

https://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/p/130/2193/henry-taylor-Kryo-Spindle-Gouge

Reactions: Like 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 29, 2019)

I got some laundry washed, and dried (on the racks), kid to and from B-ball practice (school just 21 miles down the road), dropped her at my sister's and had lunch with the crew, cut 1/4 cord of wood, emptied 4 yards of brush from the work trailer, split the cut wood, cleaned up leaves from behind the house, picked up 25 cubic feet of firewood rounds from the neighbor (wanted it gone), went to a viewing of a friend (86 last week), spread a bale of hay on a tree removal job one town over (from yesterday morning's job), picked kid up from cookie cooking as my sister's, worked on monthly invoices, paid bills, said good bye to some wood that has been waiting in the basement for years to become something special (wood ash now), plus a few other things.

Score was the *venison tacos* at my sister's and seeing some family...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## phinds (Nov 29, 2019)

I scored a large chunk of time needed to finish digesting. This was complicated by my inability to stop eating pieces of the pie that I managed to save from the crowd of relatives down in Philly.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 6


----------



## T. Ben (Nov 29, 2019)

My score was ALOT of wood I was not expecting.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 29, 2019)

My score was work. Patrol, set cameras on a bait site and plan bait site surveillance for the next week.

Reactions: Informative 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 29, 2019)

Sore muscles. Especially arm muscles. That was my "score" for the day.

Oh, and selling my drum sander! One less thing to move and some cash in my pocket for setting up the new shop.

Reactions: Like 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 29, 2019)

Sounds like you guys all need spindle gouges.

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## Tony (Nov 29, 2019)

I too scored a day at work...


----------



## ripjack13 (Nov 29, 2019)

I got nuttin....


----------



## trc65 (Nov 30, 2019)

I bought some shellac at one of the big box stores, but only because I was already in town buying groceries. Paid full price for it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Nov 30, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I got nuttin....



Good to see your Christmas shopping is now done.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## phinds (Nov 30, 2019)

ripjack13 said:


> I got nuttin....


Hm ... did you deserve it?


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 30, 2019)

I took Betty to a tandy leather store to buy her some leather and a tool. Picked up a leather strip to make bicycle hub shiners for me, lol.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 30, 2019)

I spent the day on Amazon and putting up the tree with all the kids -- OH and the hot water heater went out with 12 people staying here

Nest

Grinder

Reactions: Sincere 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 30, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> I spent the day on Amazon and putting up the tree with all the kids -- OH and the hot water heater went out with 12 people staying here
> 
> Nest
> 
> Grinder


You plan on grinding up some of those critters that find their way to your shop, Barry?

How old was your water heater? The last time I did a water heater I put in a tankless one.


----------



## sprucegum (Nov 30, 2019)

Scored a great nap. Kind of wish I had hit Walmart I just love sitting in the car and watching the people. Best reality show on earth.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Brink (Nov 30, 2019)




----------



## Wildthings (Nov 30, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> You plan on grinding up some of those critters that find their way to your shop, Barry?



NO WAY NO HOW I get my own critters to grind up... Make into sausage (pan, link and summer) hamburger and other morsels




Tom Smart said:


> How old was your water heater? The last time I did a water heater I put in a tankless one.


​Both of them have dates written on them of 5/21/09. They're in series and this one is the primary. Hopefully it's just the thermocouple or TCO. Already replaced the thermocouple but need to align the Piezo Ignitor a little better before knowing if that took care of it


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 30, 2019)

woodtickgreg said:


> I took Betty to a tandy leather store to buy her some leather and a tool.


@woodtickgreg That's a fun rabbit hole to wander down. This site has some great video tutorials, kits and all around goodies

Weaver Leather


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 30, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> @woodtickgreg That's a fun rabbit hole to wander down. This site has some great video tutorials, kits and all around goodies
> 
> Weaver Leather


Thanks for the info, I'll pass it on to Betty, it's really her thing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 30, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> NO WAY NO HOW I get my own critters to grind up... Make into sausage (pan, link and summer) hamburger and other morsels
> 
> ​Both of them have dates written on them of 5/21/09. They're in series and this one is the primary. Hopefully it's just the thermocouple or TCO. Already replaced the thermocouple but need to align the Piezo Ignitor a little better before knowing if that took care of it


Good luck with it.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 30, 2019)

Scored heavily on DeWalt goodies on CPO Outlets. CPO had the 20 volt 4 amp hour batteries on sale already, regular $179.99 for two, marked down $65 to $114.99, had them loaded to my cart a day or two before. Then DeWalt tossed a $25 off on any purchase over $100 on Black Friday. That made them $89.99 for two, or half price! So I picked up two more 4 amp hour batteries. Tried to score on a 12" DeWalt battery powered chainsaw in the same fashion, but the DeWalt discount was apparently on limited quantities of each item. Showed up Thursday night, but not Friday morning. Could have gotten the $25 off on a 16", but I really don't need the 16" when I have an 18" Stihl saw. So I ran with the $20 off CPO was already offering on the 12" picked up bare tool for $129, and called it good. 

Thinking about wrapping the chainsaw up for the wife for Christmas! Then tell her she can borrow my batteries if I can use her chainsaw.  

Neighbor texted me about the old man and I sent him the link, he picked up a pair of batteries and bought a half inch drill that came with free 5 amp hour battery. Said his wife was probably gonna scuff him up when she found he'd spent $170, but he couldn't pass those two deals up!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Nov 30, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> Thinking about wrapping the chainsaw up for the wife for Christmas! Then tell her she can borrow my batteries if I can use her chainsaw.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 30, 2019)

rocky1 said:


> CPO had the 20 volt 4 amp hour batteries on sale already, regular $179.99 for two, marked down $65 to $114.99, had them loaded to my cart a day or two before. Then DeWalt tossed a $25 off on any purchase over $100 on Black Friday. That made them $89.99 for two, or half price! So I picked up two more 4 amp hour batteries.


@rocky1 Rocky do you have a link to these

Oh wait never mind, I didn't realize they were just batteries


----------



## rocky1 (Nov 30, 2019)

www.cpooutlets.com - They have the battery starter kit available there to Barry. Comes with 2 batteries and charger, but I'm not sure what size batteries are with the kit.

Sign up for their e-mail newsletter, they have goodies on sale all the time, updates daily. I picked up bare jigsaw awhile back, $10 cheaper than Lowes, came with free 4 amp hour battery, and free shipping. Have a lot of incentive deals like that, buy the tool get a free battery. Few of the spendier tools/kits you can get free bare tool or even two bare tools with the real pricey stuff. Numerous items will have your choice of incentive, either battery or free tool or accessory. Likewise have factory reconditioned tools, come with full factory warranty, at reduced prices. Carry most major brand name tools if your not vested in DeWalt.

*Black Friday Sale has been extended through Saturday...*

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## clarkhus (Nov 30, 2019)

I scored 200 plus board feet of rough cut cherry for $120.00

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5


----------



## DKMD (Nov 30, 2019)

I ordered some socks... pretty big day for me.

Reactions: Funny 5 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Nov 30, 2019)

DKMD said:


> I ordered some socks... pretty big day for me.


I hope they were “Smart Wool” socks.....


----------



## DKMD (Nov 30, 2019)

Tom Smart said:


> I hope they were “Smart Wool” socks.....



As a matter of fact, they were... found a deal online( sockaddicts.com?). They’re damn expensive, but they last forever.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Gdurfey (Nov 30, 2019)

Woodcraft for some kits and a router for my router table build. Than back home to finish up on CSUSA......pretty quiet. Didn’t get enough college football yesterday, so making up for it with the rivalry games. Alabama vs Auburn is crazy this year. Hoping my Aggies can knock off LSU.


----------



## Brink (Nov 30, 2019)

DKMD said:


> I ordered some socks... pretty big day for me.



how big?


----------



## DKMD (Nov 30, 2019)

Brink said:


> how big?



I’d say about a 7 on a scale from here to there

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 30, 2019)

Having dinner. 150 miles from home. As usual, truck is being tailgated by trailer. Wood stash from duck call and stock maker that is no longer with us. Some very old pieces. One has 1937 date. Another tight curl 2x6x12 Koa price on it $15... oh for those prices again... tired but

Reactions: Like 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 30, 2019)

Mike1950 said:


> Having dinner. 150 miles from home. As usual, truck is being tailgated by trailer. Wood stash from duck call and stock maker that is no longer with us. Some very old pieces. One has 1937 date. Another tight curl 2x6x12 Koa price on it $15... oh for those prices again... tired but


I'll take it for $15.... pm coming with mailing address

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 1, 2019)

Wildthings said:


> I'll take it for $15.... pm coming with mailing address

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Dec 1, 2019)

Spalted Mango

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh damn!!! Like it, want it, need it, can't afford it!

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 1, 2019)

Oh wait forget the $15 on the Koa I'll take this instead for it

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## David Hill (Dec 1, 2019)

Let's see.…...
I saved 100%---spent nada--unless ya count the light box that I got on Amazon earlier in the week.
Cleaned, rearranged part of the shop. Worked well ---I was *unsupervised* so a_ lot_ of stuff made it to the burn pile aaaaand the wind wasn't blowing so it got lit. Hadn't figured in the time to watch the fire, ah well----add a cold drink, all was good.
Moved the Grizz 8" jointer to its approximate spot & now just have to refurb it, drop a line for power.
Now I can unpack the scroll saw I scored at Sears sale--it has a place to go now

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Cyber Monday was more interesting at CPO Outlets... 

I have an 18 volt DeWalt light duty 1/2" impact, it's about 15 years old, still works great but I need another battery for it. Now have 5 - 20 volt tools, really don't need the odd battery and charger in the mix, gonna cost me $35 to buy a spare battery. Figured this might be a good time to upgrade. 

- The $129.99 light duty 1/2" impact wrench is on clearance, and it's eligible for multiple deals. 
- CPO Outlets is currently out of 4 amp hour batteries so it won't load the free $90 battery with it. 
- But, it qualifies for the $25 off on $100 purchase deal too! 
- Load it to cart, and the clearance price is $94.99! And, I gotta spend $5 more dollars to get $25 off! 
So I go back to shopping, thinking "Hmmmmm... what else do I need?" 

"I know... Multi-port charger would be nice!"  

About friggin feinted when I loaded the page on the 4 port, rapid charge! 

Scroll down another line or two... 

- 2 port Jobsite Charger, regular $117.99 marked down 60%, it's only $49. I'm thinking COOL!!! 
- Loaded it to cart! No $25 discount applied. 
- Look closer and the charger is shipped direct from DeWalt, so it isn't computing on the CPO discount, although I'm paying for it there and the discount is coming from the same place as the charger. 
- CRAP! 

- So I go back to shopping. "Hmmmmmmmm... #2 Phillips bits for the 1/4" impact that I added to my order the other night were $5 for 2. And, I twisted 3 off last week, so I could use a couple more." 

- Go to the bits page, 5 pack of #2 Phillips bits is $4.98, and they're on sale! 
- They're marked down 94%, and selling for 29 cents a pack. 
- So I did what any self respecting bargain shopper with a 1/4" impact that eats Phillips bits like cotton candy should do, I ordered 20 - 5 packs of the damn things, for $5.80 total, and got my $25 discount.   

So... $117.99 charger + $129.99 impact + $99.60 worth of bits cost me... $125.78

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 2, 2019)

Man, Rocky, I almost got in trouble because of you! 

Went poking around on CPO real quick. I've got a Ridgid drill and impact driver. Have been wanting an extra battery and a second charger - been dead in the water a number of times with only 2 batteries and 1 charger. Well, shoot, refurbed drill, charger, battery - 61% off - $42.50. And another battery - 30% off - $27.40.

Not supposed to be buying tools, so I thought bringing it up with my wife would get me in trouble - instead got the go ahead to buy!

Reactions: Funny 2 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 2, 2019)

Hard to argue with some of these deals, even for a wife!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Dec 9, 2019)

Well, my CPO order arrived. Deal was a bit sweeter than I thought! That drill I bought mainly to have a second charger and another battery? Well, I didn't realize that it came with 2 batteries! So today the UPS guy delivered a drill, charger, and 3 batteries. Hard to beat that deal!

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 3 | +Karma 1


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 14, 2019)

Sweet! Now no shortage of batteries or charger! And, an extra drill to boot.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

